# low hcg, cramping and spotting



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if you can help as I'm tearing my hair out at the moment especially as its a weekend.
I had a DE dy5 transfer in Spain on 31st Oct and am 4 weeks pregnant confirmed by bloods on Tue 8th Nov which were 33. The clinic said as they were low to have them retested yesterday Fri 11th and they are up to 142. 

I have had cramping throughout the whole cycle, before transfer and since. Clinic have said that this is ok?
I had some brown spotting before transfer and again 2 days after, again they said this is ok. Nothing apart from the af type cramps until today when the cramps have become stronger and I have started spotting red blood. At the moment the spotting is seen everytime I go to the loo and wipe. Nothing in my pants (Sorry to be so blunt!)
I am taking 3x 2mg progynova and 2x 400mg cyclogest rectally morning and evening (this was only increased by 100mg since yesterday). I was on 200mg x 3 a day.

I am so worried that I may be miscarrying and am looking for some reassurance (or am I just kidding myself)?

Thank you in advance AJ x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't be too concerned at the moment, as its not much, if it gets heavier, ring your gp, but it doesnt sound significant,
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much emilycaitlin for your reply,

Since posting  the bleeding has become very heavy, more than a normal period so I think I will take a trip to the epu tomorrow. My breasts are not so tender either...
I am expecting the worst but need to get it checked out especially as I had 2 embryos transfered. 

Thanks again,
AJ xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry hun, don't give hope just yet though xx


----------

